# Anonimo Replicas: Beware!



## GregVDS

Hi,

I don't know if this could be of some help, but I thought maybe it could be useful to know that there are Anonimo Replicas outhere.

I just want here to show some replicas pictures, so everybody is aware that they exist, they are quite convincing from a quick view experience, and in pictures, one could be scammed if not paying attention to details. Here are the pics:









































































At the moment, I only know Millemetri and cronoscopio replicas. They come with usual dial colors, but also fancy ones, more easily detected (brown, blue...). I have been told the militare will be copied too.

I will try to follow this and post when I'm aware of new reps.

All the very best,

Greg


----------



## seanuk

GregVDS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if this could be of some help, but I thought maybe it could be useful to know that there are Anonimo Replicas outhere.
> 
> I just want here to show some replicas pictures, so everybody is aware that they exist, they are quite convincing from a quick view experience, and in pictures, one could be scammed if not paying attention to details. Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, I only know Millemetri and cronoscopio replicas. They come with usual dial colors, but also fancy ones, more easily detected (brown, blue...). I have been told the militare will be copied too.
> 
> I will try to follow this and post when I'm aware of new reps.
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> Greg


 this has been posted before but its always worth sharng
the site selling them is
http://www.silix-prime.com/cat.asp?catid=142

good for a laugh 
note the numbers of the copies 
i would not like to have the milli with that serial number how would you ever sell it.

just my 2 cents


----------



## RedBaronF2001

On one hand, Anonimo should be flattered that there are now replicas of their line. On the other ... shame on the fakers <|


----------



## Howard

Some of the fakes that site sells really look like the real thing. Are these people using photos of genuine watches?:-s


----------



## GregVDS

Yes, 
I already posted that, but I wanted the info to be readily visible for all browsing the forum, not a particular thread, where I already posted the pictures.

Now concerning the sites selling reps, my intention was not to give the info, that's why I cropped the pictures. I don't want to help reps seller with indirect advertising.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## sjaakb

All in all bad news, some will pass them off as the real deal and burn people. This damages the brand. Makes trading a tricky proposition, with subsequent value & "liquidity" loss. Mite be time to set up a list to "out" sellers who try to pull this off.


----------



## GregVDS

I don't think so. Reps are more and more accurate these days. The last replicas of the famed Panerai Fiddy have bodies CNC made... And they come with real sapphire, some genuine ETA or Valjoux, but they currently have more than one third of the production that is just junk. There is absolutely no Quality check (wathever said by the seller). In the best case, you can ask for exchange, and sometimes refund (minus minus etc). And maybe this is less and less important these days, but this is still absolutely illegal to sell reps, but also to own (this is in fact recel of stolen intellectual property, usually as severly punished as for real goods).

All you will got in the end is some high amount of money lost, and only deception. Better go for one genuine, that you'll be able to repair and service through AD than 20 reps, half of it broken after a year, and none that you can swim with.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Howard

sjaakb said:


> All in all bad news, some will pass them off as the real deal and burn people. This damages the brand. Makes trading a tricky proposition, with subsequent value & "liquidity" loss. Mite be time to set up a list to "out" sellers who try to pull this off.


That's a great idea. :-!


----------



## Howard

GregVDS said:


> I don't think so. Reps are more and more accurate these days. The last replicas of the famed Panerai Fiddy have bodies CNC made... And they come with real sapphire, some genuine ETA or Valjoux, but they currently have more than one third of the production that is just junk. There is absolutely no Quality check (wathever said by the seller). In the best case, you can ask for exchange, and sometimes refund (minus minus etc). And maybe this is less and less important these days, but this is still absolutely illegal to sell reps, but also to own (this is in fact recel of stolen intellectual property, usually as severly punished as for real goods).
> 
> All you will got in the end is some high amount of money lost, and only deception. Better go for one genuine, that you'll be able to repair and service through AD than 20 reps, half of it broken after a year, and none that you can swim with.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Greg


I wouldn't even think of buying a replica, couterfeit or anything else one wishes to call them, if that is what you are implying.<| I am merely surprised that these fakes look so much like the originals in those photos at that site. That is why I would have thought that they were using photos of genuine watches.


----------



## GregVDS

I don't know if scammers are really acting on the sales corner here, or on TimeZone. But I saw some reps Panerai going up to 1500USD on eBay, and they were obviously fake, and not the best one can find...

Still, it's a good idea to report any atempt to sell replica as genuine.

I rather think it's more important to inform people, hence the pictures, so you know what's outhere, what are the usual replica serial numbers (practically always the same for a model, only very very popular brands and models that have been copied for a long time show different serial numbers).

I think it's always better to have boxes and papers with the watch. Do become suspicious when the watch comes without box and papers, and very low price because of 'I don't know what it is' and 'it's an unwanted gift from my father/cousin/mother-in-law'. At the moment, no fake box and papers (Panerai on the other hands can come with full box, papers, screwdriver and more, all fake) for Anonimo.

It's always good to try and arrange an exchange (money against watch), and see if this is accepted or not, even if after that, you come back to shipping accross more than one ocean (Ho, by the way, I have a friend going to your place next week, maybe he could pick the watch, he knows the stuff quite well, I trust him as far as watch is concerned!, and see the reaction: surely, good idea, or else...).

Just some ideas to avoid a big loss.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## GregVDS

No, absolutely not Howard, I was not suspecting you of any interest for these reps. If I expressed something wrongly, please, put that on the fact english is a second language for me, and sometimes I badly formulate my ideas.

My apologizes for any bad words to you if that was the case.

All the best,

Greg

ps: These cross-posts are a real sport


----------



## Howard

GregVDS said:


> No, absolutely not Howard, I was not suspecting you of any interest for these reps. If I expressed something wrongly, please, put that on the fact english is a second language for me, and sometimes I badly formulate my ideas.
> 
> My apologizes for any bad words to you if that was the case.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Greg
> 
> ps: These cross-posts are a real sport


Thanks, and I apologize for misinterpreting your post.

Cheers,

Howard


----------



## Moonrat

A few years ago when I bought my Militaire Anonimo was unheard of. It's comforting in a bizzare kind of way that the brand is now so successful that there are replicas out there. Anonimo is now up there with the big boys!


----------



## seanuk

impersonation is the sincerest from of flattery ... unless its a fake watch


----------



## JSM1434

Hey, pardon my ignorance, but when you refer to the numbers of the copies and serial number on the Milli, what exactly are you referring to? I recently bought a Millemetri off of TZ and am getting a little nervous.... Is there a normal format for all of the number on the back of a Millemetri? Thanks for your help!

Jim



seanuk said:


> this has been posted before but its always worth sharng
> the site selling them is
> http://www.silix-prime.com/cat.asp?catid=142
> 
> good for a laugh
> note the numbers of the copies
> i would not like to have the milli with that serial number how would you ever sell it.
> 
> just my 2 cents


----------



## moishlashen

Could you post pics including caseback?


----------



## JSM1434

Sorry, my camera sucks. These are the best I can do. If the images don't show up, here is the link... http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/jmastinjr/

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/jmastinjr/DSCN1627.jpg


----------



## moishlashen

Looks good to me-I am by no means an expert and the Milli I have is the Trilogeo which has a differant caseback. Others on the board will have your model of watch for sure. The thing that stands out to me the most on the pics of the fake in this thread are the hands. They look big and too wide to me plus on all of my Anonimos the min and hour hand have the same width-hour hand looks wider in the pics above. Could you post pics of the face also?


----------



## moishlashen

I just saw it on TZ forum-That is a real Anonimo no doubt. The seller is reputable and he posts here on WUS as well. I almost bought that watch also.


----------



## JSM1434

My camera battery just died, it's recharging. I'll try to get some of the face as soon as it does. The hands on mine are much narrower than those pics, that's one of the things I noticed, too. They are also both the same width. Ever since buying it, I have been fascinated by the brand, so I'd hate to have thought it was a fake. Thanks again for your help with it!!


----------



## JSM1434

Great! Thanks! Nothing personal, but I'm glad I got it!


----------



## crusz

Looks good to me :-!

Congratulations and enjoy your watch. Oh and being a fellow _Millemetri owner_ don't forget to post on *What is your preferred Anonimo model, and why? ;-)*


----------



## TK-421

are there are a lot of fake anonimos on the market? mostly on ebay?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

TK-421 said:


> are there are a lot of fake anonimos on the market? mostly on ebay?


Yes but really bad quality so anyone can see the diference, on ebay just i remember once long time ago and was detected for ppl here but actually all on ebay is real.


----------



## heb

The movement is too highly finished to be a real Anonimo.

heb


----------



## jcoat007

nelsondevicenci said:


> all on ebay is real.


Nelson, All watches on ebay are real? Seriously?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

jcoat007 said:


> Nelson, All watches on ebay are real? Seriously?


Yes my friend, I rmeember before they sold for like a almost 50% off but now they know what they are selling, i rmeember ppl got Dino Zei for like 1600 brand new and now are running like 3000.

Remember always is an old stock many companies no more offering Anonimo Timepieces so they selling for almost what they paid thats why so many watches on ebay.


----------



## jcoat007

So you are 100% sure that every Anonimo watch being sold on e-bay is authentic?



nelsondevicenci said:


> Yes my friend, I rmeember before they sold for like a almost 50% off but now they know what they are selling, i rmeember ppl got Dino Zei for like 1600 brand new and now are running like 3000.
> 
> Remember always is an old stock many companies no more offering Anonimo Timepieces so they selling for almost what they paid thats why so many watches on ebay.


----------



## timefleas

I think Nelson has answered the question already to the best of his, or anyone else's, ability--I have seen no evidence of any form to suggest that any of the bay nimos are fake--remember this is a revival of a 3 year old thread, and even then, there was just one example cited at that time, if I recall...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

timefleas said:


> I think Nelson has answered the question already to the best of his, or anyone else's, ability--I have seen no evidence of any form to suggest that any of the bay nimos are fake--remember this is a revival of a 3 year old thread, and even then, there was just one example cited at that time, if I recall...


Yes my OWN ability.



jcoat007 said:


> So you are 100% sure that every Anonimo watch being sold on e-bay is authentic?


 Ebay is now a very safe place after the EBAY BUYER PROTECTION so you can buy with confidende if you got something like was not described or FAKE you can get all your money back including the shipping.

And FAKE Anonimo Timepieces are very limited and easy to recognized for any Anonimist.


----------



## samanator

I've reported at least 4 fakes on ebay and the sellers pulled them never to return in 2010 alone. So I would not agree with there are no fakes on ebay (Maybe no know fakes). Also a note on ebay buyer protection. Read the fine print. It is very limited to specific requirements and the dollar value has a maximum limit that exceeds most prices on an Anonimo.


----------



## timefleas

Michael, I think the point of this thread is that some folks who cannot afford to buy new from an AD are concerned about getting ripped off by buying a fake on the net or one of the watch forum sites. Since you have reported four fakes on the bay in this year alone, how about sharing with us what to look for, and what are the tell tale signs that stand out on the screen, that we should avoid? I haven't spent a lot of time searching on the bay, but every one I have ever seen there looked legit to me (though I regularly report IWC and Panerai fakes which I can spot pretty easily).


----------



## jcoat007

samanator said:


> I've reported at least 4 fakes on ebay and the sellers pulled them never to return in 2010 alone. So I would not agree with the no fakes on ebay (Maybe no know fakes). Also a note on ebay buyer protection. Read the fine print. It is very limited to specific requirements and the dollar value has a maximum limit that exceeds most prices on an Anonimo.


Exactly my point. But to try and bolster the statement that there are no fakes by saying there is buyer protection is a bit strange to say the least. They are seperate and distinct issues. Even if the buyer protection were sufficient to cover the actual damages, that does not negate the fact that there are fakes on e-bay.

In order to spot the fake, know the original. 
Buy the seller as much as the watch.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

samanator said:


> I've reported at least 4 fakes on ebay and the sellers pulled them never to return in 2010 alone. So I would not agree with the no fakes on ebay (Maybe no know fakes). Also a note on ebay buyer protection. Read the fine print. It is very limited to specific requirements and the dollar value has a maximum limit that exceeds most prices on an Anonimo.


Good Job Michael but in the future we need to work together they need to be reported here because this way people can avoid problems... may be a section " Beware" can be created on this Section.



jcoat007 said:


> Exactly my point. But to try and bolster the statement that there are no fakes by saying there is buyer protection is a bit strange to say the least. They are seperate and distinct issues. Even if the buyer protection were sufficient to cover the actual damages, that does not negate the fact that there are fakes on e-bay.
> 
> In order to spot the fake, know the original.
> Buy the seller as much as the watch.


Totally right my friend, on ebay and here you need to buy the seller as much as the watch.

ALways look into ebay and never saw a fake just twice early this year and was the same watch same seller 0 feedback.


----------



## samanator

When I have questions I generally send them to others here via PM or ask an AD. A few I have gone directly to Anonimo and asked. I really do not like discussing fakes here since I fear it may improve the breed of replicas. I'll admit the fake numbers are limited and more what I see are franken watches which are just as bad as fakes. Look at Omega, Breitling and Rolex fakes. They get discussed more and they continually get better. Do you think watch enthusiast are the only ones reading this forum? I'm not a fan of a fake post threads or the fake alert area idea. My belief is the better we can improve our photo album so we have reference photos of every mm of the originals (Including lume and all dial variations) then this is a greater service for finding a fake. The minute you see something that is not an exact match...walk away. If you wish to purchase from ebay because of an attractive price then understand the risk. That being said Ebay's issues are theirs to solve not WUS. Now if it is here on our sales corner then please let me know. I am a moderator on the sales corner and I try to look at the Anonimo's posted here to make sure they are legit. Also as we all know Anonimo changes their watches from time to time and there are some real one of a kind pieces with just little variances. So it is really hard to know. My early release 2010 Magnum would be an example of this. Now I have all the documents to prove it is real. So should the seller of the ebay watches, so look or ask for this. Blank cards, no sales receipts, missing documents, no packaging ....all fall in the risk area.


----------



## Sin22

And to be frank, Anonimo do themselves a dis-service as well by having so many weird variations that don't get reported and cause people to question the authenticity. Look at the hyprid Hi-Dive oxpros with the various mille dials but HiDive casebacks. Or your Magnum or the TP52 I was holding yesterday which didn't have the Anonimo Racing logo on the dial. Its all these small things that are quirky and nice to know, but also cause a headache in the resale market.

Thankfully, the two fakes of the mille and the cronoscopio are pretty bad and easily spotted for their tells. Generally everything else is "safe"....for now.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Fakes are Fakes, in my belief if for any reason someone want to get any watch from ebay, grey market, private seller area ( Risk Areas ) or other supplier NO an Authorized Dealer, People with more Knowledge can help others i think the intention of Forums is SHARE information and that is not fakes promotion because we are watch enthusiasts.

Fake guys going around always in the entire forum i reported many times people who suscribed in the forum then post links to fake watch websites so WE need to improve the security doing what our moderator said post pictures of our watches, report variations because they exist also under the same production and I'm not talking about P well known series.

Fakes are doing very good replicas and is not enough a good picture to be detected but helps a lot.

Now for watchmakers and very experienced people is beign very hard to detect this things but is not the case of Anonimo... YET... in the meantime SHARE your knowledge and Please Samanator could be possible a section named Variations or add the word to the photo album just to find better the info if someone needs more details about certain models.

Just one example :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/po-007-ss-non-limited-edition-480025.html


----------



## kimsoon

I tends to disagree with your view about the "weird" variations. 

It is this variation that keeps this brand interesting and I frequent this forum because there will be a new breed appear out of nowhere from time to time...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

kimsoon said:


> I tends to disagree with your view about the "weird" variations.
> 
> It is this variation that keeps this brand interesting and I frequent this forum because there will be a new breed appear out of nowhere from time to time...


They are "weird" because on same collection, same model number and different things is not usual... for some people can be nice.


----------



## Sin22

kimsoon said:


> I tends to disagree with your view about the "weird" variations.
> 
> It is this variation that keeps this brand interesting and I frequent this forum because there will be a new breed appear out of nowhere from time to time...


Weird in so much as no one knows about it and then suddenly it pops up one day. great to find out about and nice to see, but hell to keep track of.


----------



## kimsoon

Yes, I guess I'm in the same situation as you before. 

I missed my chance to buy the Nemo "Porsche Club" at a very good price because I can't confirm it's authenticity on the spot.


----------



## elim

what are the tell tail signs this is a fake?Where did it come from?


----------



## kimsoon

1. this model was not list on Anonimo's website.
2. the owner told me the watch is a manual wind model but i saw "automatico" on the case back.
3. there is no visible serial number on the case back but it is supposed to be a limited edition of 99 pieces.

I sent some PM to the "guru" on this site to get more information, but by the time i confirmed it's authenticity, it was already sold to another buyer.


----------



## Sin22

There are only 2 known model's replicated currently. The Cronoscopio MK I & II and the millemetri. The cronoscopios are shockingly bad so a simple look will tell you they are replica's when comparing to genuine pictures.

The millemetri's are surprisingly accurate for the black & yellow dials (rest are badly off), but the general tells are the fit and finish of the case, the position of the date window and the lume quality. 

Everything else to my knowledge at this point has not been replicated and should be safe for purchase especially if box and papers are provided.


----------

